# Caught a 45 lber last night!!!!



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Caught it on a goldfish around 1:30 am
Broke my personal best by 4 lbs!!!!!!!


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

very nice. big fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice one,joe:B
i assume it came from the river?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Muskingum!!!On a bigcat rod and an abu 6000


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job man! Thats great!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

congrats, nice fish


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job, thats one nice fish!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
Nice big fish!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

great fish maybe some of your luck is still on the hooks you sold me.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, do you know how long it was, by looking at the picture I would have to say atleast 43 inchs, Congratulations on beating you last PB.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Great fish, do you know how long it was, by looking at the picture I would have to say atleast 43 inchs, Congratulations on beating you last PB.


We didn't get a length on it cuz he was pretty tuckered out and I wanted to get em back in the water.But I'm 6ft 230lbs if that gives you some scale


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

That hog is huge! After seeing this picture I must go catch a flathead


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice fish great color


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome flat, didnt look like there was any spawning marks on em yet thats good to see. congrats....


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

nice fish man, congrats


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

and come to think Joe told me they were spawning down there on the Muskingum! lol...Hellova nice fish Joe congrats! :B


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> and come to think Joe told me they were spawning down there on the Muskingum! lol...Hellova nice fish Joe congrats! :B


I thought they were too


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

The channel cats are definately starting to spawn we are catching fewer and fewer of them, the flatheads here on the tusc seem to be still in pre spawn mode, but its not far off at all...Congrats again on the hawg!:G


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Heres a better pic


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the PB man! Beautiful Flathead. BTW...they don't all spawn at the same time. So no matter where and when you hunt for 'em it'll be business as usual for at least SOME fish.


----------

